# How to find what my SSID is



## crahol

I am tryign to set up a new HP C6180 all-in-one tomy network. I want to do this as a wireless. The directions are askign for my SSID and my WEP key/WPA Passphrase. How do I find what these are?
Thanks,
Craig


----------



## zupportguy

You can find this by accessing your router setup page.


----------



## crahol

How do I access the router set up page?


----------



## Couriant

in a browser type http://<ipaddressofrouter>

subsitute <ipaddressofrouter> for the IP address of the router


----------



## crahol

I'm sorry. I don't get it.


----------



## Couriant

usually the IP address of the router will be 192.168.0.1, unless the router default settings have been changed. so in your browsers address bar, type http://192.168.0.1/

If that doesn't work, check the manual for the default IP address.

If someone else set up the router, ask them.


----------



## Squashman

crahol said:


> I'm sorry. I don't get it.


Download the manual for your router and read it.


----------



## UNIKSERV

Do you know if you have wireless?

Joe


----------



## crahol

A wireless is connected to my desktop for my wife an dson to use. I also have a hard wire from my computer that goes updtairs to the bedrooms of my two other sons computers (which was done about a year or so before the wireless was installed).


----------



## UNIKSERV

Ok, good. Now, who setup your wireless? Is that person available to give you the information you need?

Joe


----------

